
What Is GNU Social and Is Mastodon Social a “Twitter Clone”? - dredmorbius
https://robek.world/featured/what-is-gnu-social-and-is-mastodon-social-a-twitter-clone/
======
Asturaz
What I have seen the small amount of time I have spent on Gnu Social is that
the Privacy settings is not feasible. You can close down your profile that
only your accepted followers will be able to see and interact with your
private posts.

The issue I have addressed is that, if you want to have followers of your
public feed and let friends access the private feed there is no option for
that.

